
 Desktop Linux For The Windows Power User  - thomas
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/ubuntu-linux-guide,2293.html#xtor=RSS-182
======
dschobel
_"...and no sentence begins with “bring up the terminal” or any other UNIX
techno-babble."_

I'm going to go out on a limb here and guess that his intended audience
probably doesn't include many HN readers...

~~~
patio11
It would seem to me that you're in the worst possible place as a power Windows
user who is not a programmer: you're efficient and productive on one system
and are going to lose most of your tricks, but can't take advantage of the
parts of Linux where it is better than Windows.

I still haven't figured out what the key combination is to reproduce Windows-M
on Ubuntu (minimize all Windows so I can see my desktop). It's really annoying
when I think "Oh, crud, need to SSH into my production server but I have an
IDE and 12 windows sitting on top of the shortcut."

~~~
thwarted
I think the default is "Control-Alt-D". This is customizable in gnome in
Preferences | Personal | Keyboard Shortcuts.

There's also a gnome panel button/icon called "show desktop" that can be
toggled on and off.

Alternatively, you can have multiple virtual desktops, and if you need to
switch mental contexts to handle the cases like you described, you can switch
to a different, empty one. Instant new context, and the old context isn't
disturbed at all.

This is actually a good example of something where you don't know the kinds of
things Linux offers and it's difficult to know where to start to translate
your Windows-desktop-fu to Linux-desktop-fu.

------
nudded
"ubuntu is the best follow-up after xp" Did he actually mean that?

~~~
rbanffy
The whole article is flawed - it's based on the false assumption there is such
a thing as an advanced Windows user. :-P

~~~
rbanffy
Some people have no sense of humor...

